# Recent "Alice in Wonderland" Themed Shoot C&C please! (Picture Heavy)



## itsaphillipsthing (Nov 4, 2014)

Recently, we did a themed costume shoot for some good friends for Halloween. The theme was Alice in Wonderland, and love the way they dressed up for it! Thoughts on the photography, composition, etc would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 4, 2014)

I pretty much like these. Some of my personal points.
1. Like the use of depth of field.
2. Like the posing except I prefer eyes into the camera. Small nit.
3. Drop the watermark, way too obtrusive.
4. Don't play with me with the eye colors, I'm not fooled.
But, overall these are good. Keep it up....


----------



## itsaphillipsthing (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks! The watermarks were removed for the final prints, just use them when posting online. 

Concerning the eyes, those were actually colored contacts worn by the models. I wouldn't dare try to edit eye color yet (still fairly new to photo shop and light room).


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 4, 2014)

itsaphillipsthing said:


> Thanks! The watermarks were removed for the final prints, just use them when posting online.
> 
> Concerning the eyes, those were actually colored contacts worn by the models. I wouldn't dare try to edit eye color yet (still fairly new to photo shop and light room).


I suppose the eye thing is a fad then. Oh the ways people want to be cute.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Rick50 said:


> itsaphillipsthing said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! The watermarks were removed for the final prints, just use them when posting online.
> ...


Yes, it's a big thing amongst teens especially.  You can get all sorts of weird colors and designs on them.  My daughter has some in hot pink.


----------

